# Good Grief Stealership!



## frankge (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi all,

So my wife brought her 2018 A3 in for a recall on her seat. I know there was a small coolant leak somewhere, but they came back with a 4k estimate! Since when does fixing a leak require replacing oil pan, oil sensor, timing covers, and all gaskets? They are also changing for new bolts. Is this just crazy or is it me? I have to stick my head under there and see what's what, but I have not seen any oil on the driveway (doesn't man its not leaking). I have a high-end German Auto repair down the street I've been going to for things out of my leakage who are very fair and profession. I have VW dealerships enough but now Audi dealerships too?


----------



## frankge (Apr 1, 2019)

cross posted how do you delete?


----------

